# Eastern Collared Lizards



## zlollar (Apr 13, 2009)

*Hey all you out there that are wanting a new lizard or just beginers the Eastern Collared Lizard is the way to go its very easy to take care of and doesn't cost very much. Some care sheets say that they are some what aggressive but mine has never tried to bite me at all. If you have any questions just ask.*


----------

